# What is your go to lure [ spoon only ]



## Michigan Hillbilly (May 26, 2009)

Just joined but have been around here awhile. 
Always neat hearing peoples hot spoons. Mine is Monkey Puke Stinger if there biting they are biting this for me anyways.


----------



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

I always run a green and blue dolphin (silver streak) At night or in the morning any moonshine will do for me but especially carbon 14 and yellow submarine


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

The real GCW..... the thing just always works.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Green Dolphin


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

DW Blue Whale


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

yeck wartfrog....no suprise there.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Green or blue dolphin, bloddy nose, rainbow, anything orange or anything else green (key lime is another good one) are usually im my spread.
Greens seem to be a hands down favorite amongst the fish. I just dabble in the big lake sceen but these are what I have tuned into.....
Second best anything orange, anything green


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

NBK always seems to go for me.

Mike


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Oct 25, 2006)

D.W. regular and S.S. Blue Dolphin!!!! Atlantic Salmon seem to love it! :chillin:


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

wartfroggy said:


> yeck wartfrog....no suprise there.


 
without a doubt the number 1 in my book


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

MS Flounder Pounder or Happy Meal.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

My top 5 in no specific order;

Blue Dolphin, Monkey Puke, Kevorkian, Orange Crush, and GCW


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I agree to those who couldn't narrow it down to one. flounder pounder, bloody nose, cyclonics (sp).,carbon 14 and green/blue dolphin. You made me do it. ;-)


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

blue dolphin for kings and black raspberry for steelhead.


----------



## rattletot (Feb 19, 2009)

Magnum ss GreenDolphin


----------



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

Moonshine Bloody Nose


----------



## White Pine Tackle (Nov 24, 2008)

Natural Born Killer or any close variation of that is always on fire. Green Jamaican Sunrise is always in the water too!


----------



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

I've never seen a NBK what colors is it?


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Blue Chilly Willy silver streak.

Redneckman


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Michael Jackson or Monkey Puke


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

Here's NBK

http://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/stinger-mag-mnbk-1.html

Mike


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

Chilly willy!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I cant believe nobody mentioned Yellowtail yet.


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

Moonshine Double Trouble, Flounder pounder. And the OLD Northport Nailer Lemon Ice w/white back.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

The spoon that has out produced any other spoon for the last 3 years that is always out on a line is the Jerry Lee Silver Streak Spoon - Magnum Size

Steve


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Magnum blue dolphin unless the fish are staging, then it's small size green ladder back Silver Horde Plug. For some reason I think we fish plugs more in grand traverse bay than they do elsewhere.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

I have 2 favorites....Glow NBK Super Slim and Mag Blue Dolphin


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Since I'm only a pier fisherman (not by choice,no boat) I'll have to say 3/4 ounce glow green KO wobbler.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Huron: Silver Streak Magnum Green Dolphin
Lake Michigan: Moonshine Flounder Pounder standard size

BUT a second favorite

Huron: Silver Streak standard Green Dolphin
Lake Michigan: Moonshine Dancn Anchovie standard size... its the one half blue, half white with black dots.

Lake Erie: Standard and mag Silver Streak Jerry Lee on the brass or is it copper blank ..... this is where this spoon has gotten its fame


----------



## Captnbobb (Oct 20, 2003)

After reading these posts, I went out and got a blue and a green NBK. The blue one caught 2 of 3 fish Saturday and 2 of 7 a couple weeks ago. The green one was kept by a salmon that broke my leadcore leader (bad knot?) a couple weeks ago and its replacement was ignored this week. So they represented 30% of my offerings and 50% of the bites....sounds like a new favorite to me.

I've also had good success with a Michael Jackson with white glow back...a lot of good choices but sometimes it doesn't seem to matter what you put down....either everything catches fish or nothing does.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Keep in mind, it's been about five years since I was out there on a regular basis, but my spread always started out with: 

Stinger Blue Dolphin, Monkey Puke and Clown.

DW--Chicken Bone Glow (I think this is called Caramel Dolphin now) and Mean Green. 

Double orange crush and Lemon Ice on my sliders. 

Those were all the standard size, because I must've been the only person in God's creation that couldn't ever get the magnums to go. 

Two questions: Whatever happened to the Fish catcher Hootchie Mamas? Who makes Jamacian Sunrise and what does it look like?


----------



## White Pine Tackle (Nov 24, 2008)

thousandcasts said:


> Two questions: Whatever happened to the Fish catcher Hootchie Mamas? Who makes Jamacian Sunrise and what does it look like?


 
Fishcatchers are still around, but I think they're overshadowed now by Spin Doctors. I wouldn't be surprised if they made a comeback soon. They still work just as well as ever! 

Flintstone makes Green Jamaican Sunrise. There's green, red and blue. Here's a green one:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

White Pine Tackle said:


> Fishcatchers are still around, but I think they're overshadowed now by Spin Doctors. I wouldn't be surprised if they made a comeback soon. They still work just as well as ever!
> 
> Flintstone makes Green Jamaican Sunrise. There's green, red and blue. Here's a green one:


Sweet looking color! I never did try the Flintstone spoons--I was always stuck on Stingers and DW's, but it looks like they have some cool colors.


----------



## White Pine Tackle (Nov 24, 2008)

thousandcasts said:


> Sweet looking color! I never did try the Flintstone spoons--I was always stuck on Stingers and DW's, but it looks like they have some cool colors.


Yeah, they've got every bread & butter spoon plus many more. I was just at Ray's facility yesterday and he's literally got 400+ different styles. There are some real hidden gems in there too. It's amazing! Hopefully soon he can get some more pictures up.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

NK Purple Thunder with green glow tape. Best all-conditions king spoon there is.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

OK, here's a variation on the original question: Why one brand over another? Me--When I first got into it, Stingers were the hot spoon, so I stocked up. Then I added some DW's because they were a bit more inexpensive. Both got me into fish, so I never really changed up brands.


----------



## White Pine Tackle (Nov 24, 2008)

The first spoons I got were DWs. I'm not sure why. For a long time that's all I bought. Eventually I got turned on to the smaller size and color combos of Stingers. Sometime in there I got into Flintstones and liked them a lot as well...they seemed to last a lot longer and , of course, catch fish. I still use all three brands when I'm fishing now.


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

Mid day favorite, North Port Nailer white with Green Glow tape, or Silver Northport with same tape. Can't go wrong with dolphines.


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

Jerry Lee

Black Nancy

Chrome screwball on the dipsy!!


----------



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

Anyone ever use the Silver Streak M&M??? It is always in the water when we are trolling. They stopped making them for some reason but we have at least five of them.


----------

